# Spotted Python - How fast do they grow



## marty68 (Feb 22, 2009)

We have a new jouvinile Blonde Spotted Python. Is eating well and shedding also.

Can anybody tell us how quickly they grow and at what age should they be full sized?

Thanks.


----------



## RELLIK81 (Feb 22, 2009)

ive never owned one before and would like to know aswell for when i get my spotted...

i would think it would take a few years for it to get full grown....could be wrong tho


----------



## coz666 (Feb 22, 2009)

3 yrs 4ft and will start thickening


----------



## funcouple (Feb 22, 2009)

all depends on how its fed. but normally by 3 yrs it will be fully grown


----------



## bigguy (Feb 22, 2009)

I have had spotteds to over 1 metre in 10 months. It all depends on how often and how much food you give them. In other words there is no concrete answer to your question. The more they get , the faster they grow. The less they get, the slower they grow.


----------



## marty68 (Feb 22, 2009)

Is there a risk in feeding them to much to achieve this type of growth rate.


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Feb 22, 2009)

feeding to get them to that size is only done for the first 18months-2yrs sometimes less to get the to mature breeding size. correct me if i'm wrong but it isn't proven that it effect the snakes.


----------



## nicolas (Apr 19, 2009)

bigguy said:


> I have had spotteds to over 1 metre in 10 months. It all depends on how often and how much food you give them. In other words there is no concrete answer to your question. The more they get , the faster they grow. The less they get, the slower they grow.



how often should i feed him???


----------



## Cabotinage (Apr 19, 2009)

mine was born december 09 and is now on weanling mice once a week.


----------



## amy5189 (Apr 19, 2009)

try and get it on rats as soon as its big enough. my 14 month old is about 60-70cm the thickness of my thumb and takes either 1 or 2 pinky/fuzzy rats a week. She is on a diet now though cuz i think she is a little porky!!


----------



## adz83 (Apr 19, 2009)

Cabotinage said:


> mine was born december 09 and is now on weanling mice once a week.


 
it was born in the future :shock:


----------



## bigguy (Apr 19, 2009)

Nicolas

It depends on how fast you wish it to grow. Once a week will give a average growth rate. Once a fortnight is not enough in my opinion, and will slow the growth rate to a crawl. A fast rate can be acheived by feeding twice a week, or even ever 2 days or so.

Marty68, there is no risk to the snake at all. Its only after they obtain full size that you need to slow down the feeding rate


----------



## Cabotinage (Apr 19, 2009)

adz83 said:


> it was born in the future :shock:





hahah perhaps... i meant 08


----------

